# Changing deck size from a 54" to a small say 48" or 36" what is involved??



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I bought my DGT6000 when we had 4 1/2 acres to mow - now for the last five years I live on about 1/4 acre. So I would love to go down to something in the 30's say a 36" if that is made/available.

Is it as simple as finding a deck - ensuring you have good mandrells (spelling?) and pulleys - or switch mine over to the smaller deck and then the big question - what would you use as a deck belt?

Any thoughts or ideas would be apprecieted!!

I have several trees that are just too close to gether for me to get through and a few tight spots between some trees and a concrete footer wall - that means I have to weadeat those areas but if I could get the mower through....


~GOD BLESS~

john


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Im not sure how newer craftsman decks are setup - anything is possible tho- id take good quality pictures of the existing deck's attachment points to match them up to another deck. Most same maker tractors within the same model years usually use the same parts.

A good example is my 84 dynamark- originally it had a 38" deck, when i got it the PO put a 42" deck on it - most older dynamarks use the same deck mounting setups - so was basically a swap and go.

I have a 85 craftsman that im thinking about adapting a 90's MTD deck onto it ( original deck and what thought would be a good replacement deck require too much work) - i stripped the craftsman deck of hardware and plan to mount it onto the MTD deck in the same locations .

Id say best and easiest bet is to locate a newer craftsman parts tractor with the deck size you want and just transfer everything over if needed- then you could mount the bigger deck on that tractor and resell it.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Usually if you can find a craftsman of the same year of production everything should fit yours as DT mentioned a good parts tractor would be the way to go.. If you check out craigslist in your area you might get lucky, and find one that way.. I think 42" is the smallest they made for this series tractor but you never know...


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Sounds like it it time to look for a parts tractor same model year. I'll get started looking this weekend.
Keep you posted on what happens.
Thank you for the advice!

~GOD BLESS~

john


----------

